# Schneider Spezialisierung schon mal verlernt?



## Daultrabomb (29. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte meine Spezialisierung verlernen um das Feuerset zu schneidern aber weiss nicht wie sich das verhält und was dann mit meinen skill pkt passiert werden die zurück gesetzt oder kann ich einfach das andere Set erlernen und fertig?


----------



## Gregorius (29. Mai 2007)

Daultrabomb schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Spezialisierung verlernen um das Feuerset zu schneidern aber weiss nicht wie sich das verhält und was dann mit meinen skill pkt passiert werden die zurück gesetzt oder kann ich einfach das andere Set erlernen und fertig?




Du kannst gefahrlos umskillen, die Punkte bleiben und du kannst sofort die neuen Rezepte lernen. Die alten verlernst du natürlich (die der alten Spezialisierung) und du kannst keine Setteile einer anderen Spezialisierung mehr tragen, dass ist das Einzige.

Habe gerade von Zauberfeuer auf Schatten umgeskillt (bin doch lieber icemage, trotz kara *g*), die 170g tun weh (150 fürs Verlernen, 20 für das Erlernen der neuen Spezialisierung), aber ansonsten keine Nachteile.


Gruß


----------



## schokocross (29. Mai 2007)

also kann man theoretisch hin und her skillen wie man will? kann beide sets besitzen aber halt nur das eine anziehen? (als mage)

das umskillen is teuer, klar, aber wenn mans hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daultrabomb (30. Mai 2007)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Du kannst gefahrlos umskillen, die Punkte bleiben und du kannst sofort die neuen Rezepte lernen. Die alten verlernst du natürlich (die der alten Spezialisierung) und du kannst keine Setteile einer anderen Spezialisierung mehr tragen, dass ist das Einzige.
> 
> Habe gerade von Zauberfeuer auf Schatten umgeskillt (bin doch lieber icemage, trotz kara *g*), die 170g tun weh (150 fürs Verlernen, 20 für das Erlernen der neuen Spezialisierung), aber ansonsten keine Nachteile.
> Gruß



das heisst sobald ich umskille kann ich das eis set nicht mehr tragen hab ich das richtg verstanden ja dann müsste man sich die mats vorher alle farmen um nahtlos überzu gehen wobei das mit dem so ne sache ist dann halt ohne spezialisierung


----------



## Nadrox (31. Mai 2007)

Daultrabomb schrieb:


> das heisst sobald ich umskille kann ich das eis set nicht mehr tragen hab ich das richtg verstanden ja dann müsste man sich die mats vorher alle farmen um nahtlos überzu gehen wobei das mit dem so ne sache ist dann halt ohne spezialisierung



Genau so isses!

GL & HF

Ich mache das gleiche ^^


----------



## Stacey (2. Juni 2007)

HI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin Urmondstoffschneider und will es verlernen. aber son Ärger, es geht nicht. stehe bei Mondweise in Shattrath und klicke verlernen und sicher und annehmen, aber dann passiert nichts. was kann ich denn da falsch gemacht haben?
hilf mir mal einer bitte!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (4. Juni 2007)

Stacey schrieb:


> HI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm, keine Ahnung... die 150g für die Kosten hast du, gehe ich mal von aus?

Ansonsten: GM anschreiben wenn du ingame bist.


----------



## Crisis (5. Juni 2007)

Stacey schrieb:


> HI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja Geld wirst du dann wohl haben wenn das soweit geht, vielleicht hast dus auch schon verlernt?  Schau einfach mal ob du zauberfeuer oder so lernen kannst wenn nicht gm


----------



## Stacey (5. Juni 2007)

Ha, ich hab das Problem gelöst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mich mit Laptop eingeloggt, nicht wie sonst, mit PC, da musste erst der Patch 2.1 drauf, dann waren die Addons deaktiviert und oh welch Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich konnte die Urmondstoffspezial. verlernen. 
Also habe es nun verlernt, danach die Addons wieder aktiviert und schau!, ich konnte die Spezialisierung auf Schattenzwirn nicht erlernen. Also wieder Addons aus und dann ging es. Nun bin ich ein zufriedener Shattenpriester mit ordentlichen Klamotten (bald).

Danke trotzdem für Eure Tipps,
 ach ja Blizzards GM´s meinten mir dabei nicht helfen zu können, da sie nichts über den Spielinhalt und Quest sagen können...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal denke ich, ich wär ein besserer GM   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

